# Trim tag decode



## sidewaz69z (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm new to the site and GTO's I'm looking at a 70 GTO conv and would like the trim tag decoded where will I post it?? Thanks Sidewaz


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you can post your questions regarding the trim tag in this forum;


----------



## sidewaz69z (Feb 11, 2009)

Heres the trim tag info

ST 70 24267 PON 170841 BDY

TR 257 75 A PNT

5B


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

sidewaz69z said:


> Heres the trim tag info
> 
> ST 70 24267 PON 170841 BDY
> 
> ...


1st line, 1970 Pontiac GTO Convertible built in Pontiac MI

2nd Line, 257 = Sandalwood interior, 75 A = Cardinal Red body with a white top.

5B is an accessorie code for an optional item ordered on the car, may be a trunk or under hood light.

The first 7 digits of the vin code should be 242670P,


----------



## sidewaz69z (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy:
I don't know alot of stats about these cars, Its a 4 spd , The motor and trans are MIA, Its got a 1970 400 and a munice 4spd out of car that go with it.The body is in really good shape from what I can tell no rust anywhere.It needs paint and some interior work. Its triple black now, has been in a garage for 20 years, on concrete blocks. 
I really don't know what its worth, if it was a Z I could!I noticed that it had drum brakes on all 4 corners??Thanks for the help so far. VIN does have the OP in it also.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Pay attention to the frame which is boxed on convertibles, they had problems with rust because of poor drainage. Sounds like a nice project!


----------



## sidewaz69z (Feb 11, 2009)

Where can I go and find STATS on this car Like how may built ,how many 4 spd etc?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try;

GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com

Also, for the factory window sticker, billing and build documents;

PHS Historic Services


----------

